# Carpenters union rates



## SARAHPMAN (1 Nov 2006)

HI all 

I was just wondering where i would find the union rates for a fully qualified carpenter. 

any help would be much appreciated. 

regards

Sarah


----------



## MsGinger (1 Nov 2006)

This can be found on the SIPTU website - do a search for 'construction rates'.  The current rate is €17.71/hr.


----------



## SARAHPMAN (2 Nov 2006)

thanks a million. do you know what would apply to a kitchen fitter.


----------



## GJPC (2 Nov 2006)

And what about brick/block layers? thanks


----------



## MsGinger (6 Nov 2006)

If the person doing the kitchen fittings is a qualified carpenter, then the rate would be 17.71, if they are not qualified, they would probably come under semi-skilled operative & the rate is currently €15.58/hr.  If they are apprentice carpenters, the rate is significantly lower.

Not sure about brickies, but presume if fully qualified they would come under the craftsman rate of 17.71?  Can anyone clarify this?


----------



## Art (6 Nov 2006)

Any qualified craftsmen i.e. bricklayers, tilers, painters, carpenters etc are entitled to be paid the craftsman's rate, which is currently €17.71 per hour. This rate is the legal minimum.

Most bricklayers are paid in excess of this however.


----------



## SARAHPMAN (6 Nov 2006)

thanks a million for your help.
My partner is a fully qualified carpenter working as a kitchen fitter but he is only on a little more than €15/hour. He has been working for the same company for over 3 years without an increase. is his company obliged to give him the increase?


----------



## Art (6 Nov 2006)

Yes. He would be entitled to the €17.71 per hour. He should approach his line manager and tell him this. If he does not get any satisfaction from him, he should refer a case to the Labour Relations Commission under the payment of wages act. The website is www.lrc.ie.


----------

